# How To Troll OH H Perm



## Evologic (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't get it. It's just table abuse H-Perm.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2014)

dude we've been table abusing for like years


----------



## KongShou (Feb 17, 2014)

...

＝_＝|||

...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 17, 2014)

Noobs get trolled , they dont troll


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ummm. I see no trolling.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 17, 2014)

I mean the tittle


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 17, 2014)

I was talking to the OP.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 17, 2014)

Bad technique. You won't sub 1.5 this unless you start doubleflicking the M2s.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 17, 2014)

or just do it 2gen. this technique is slower than my oh h perm and im like the worst oh solver ever lol


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 17, 2014)

ILMZS20 said:


> or just do it 2gen. this technique is slower than my oh h perm and im like the worst oh solver ever lol



It is 2-gen...


----------



## Weston (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder how fast i can get this. I feel like its possible to get 1.2-1.3 ish if you start with your hand in position.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 18, 2014)

Weston said:


> I wonder how fast i can get this. I feel like its possible to get 1.2-1.3 ish if you start with your hand in position.



I had 1.36 with this years ago. I can probably get faster now with some practise with the newer cubes.


----------



## CHJ (Feb 18, 2014)

but x' r R U2 R' r' u' U' R2 U u 
is soo good

this is why people should research and improve, they become dumb like this kid


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2014)

You made an entire video (with a super-loud sound in the middle) and a new topic just to show off that you discovered table abuse? In 2014?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2014)

CHJ said:


> but x' r R U2 R' r' u' U' R2 U u
> is soo good
> 
> this is why people should research and improve, they become dumb like this kid



R L U2 R' r' U' u' R2 U D


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 18, 2014)

R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R'

I don't think many people know this alg.


----------

